# Help needed in the Lima Ohio area!!!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My daughter just called me hysterically she found a golden female, wich recently had a front paw amputated. She is gonna keep her for the night, but she really want to find the owner. The dog is also shaved down. She is e-mailing me a picture, soonest I get it I will post it.











​


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG, yes, please send it. Poor baby girl! I hope her owner is found. If not she should go to a loving rescue (or your house? lol).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would try to call the area Vets when they open. This is one Golden Girl who will be easily ID'd. The other thing...Check the Petfinder *forum*. People will go there quickly if they know about it and post.

I should add, the first thing Robin did was call the police department. It was a weekend and they take over for animal control.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is the picture, poor little baby, daughter is bringing her in for the night and right now giving her a bath...LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I would try to call the area Vets when they open. This is one Golden Girl who will be easily ID'd. The other thing...Check the Petfinder *forum*. People will go there quickly if they know about it and post.
> 
> I should add, the first thing Robin did was call the police department. It was a weekend and they take over for animal control.


 
Thanks Kimm, I gave her the link to this thread so she can follow up on what's going on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh what a sweet puppy. I am glad that your daughter rescued her and brought her home. Hope a rescue can help her or the owners be found. I wouldnt give her back to the owners until you find out what happened to cause her to lose her paw.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if she just wondered off? Maybe the towel is to protect her stump and the surgery is older than you think? I wonder if she is a neighborhood dog? Any collar?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I wonder if she just wondered off? Maybe the towel is to protect her stump and the surgery is older than you think? I wonder if she is a neighborhood dog? Any collar?


My daughter is the one that put the towel on the stump due to some bleeding. Collar yes, no tags


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh she is beautiful... she looks like she had a litter before


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh she is beautiful... she looks like she had a litter before


That's what I said too, looking at the nipples. She is good for the night, daughter is like me. LOL
They where giving her a bath and bringing her in the house, when I talked to her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If not a litter, definitely she's been in heat before


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw, how sad is that  poor baby girl. I'm glad your daughter is takin her in and helping her  WTG


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!!!!

Whoever said check Petfinder in the Lost and Found 
Petfinder.com forums :: View Forum - Lost and Found [ ] correct and 
also check Dog Detective 
Dog Detective® - Lost Dogs & Found Dogs - the first and largest pet recovery network on the Internet
to see if someone put a msg. on there.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

*Very good News*

They found the owners, they just live a couple houses down from my daughter. The man was walking around looking for the dog tonight knocking on every ones door. My daughter was not home but a neighbor told him that she had found a golden. So he told her when she got home. 
Her and the boyfriend took the golden to the house to make sure everything was alright. The dogs was so happy to see his family, the little boy was crying. They have 2 little kids and one on the way. The paw has been gone ever since she was a puppy, due to the mother chewing it of trying to get the umbilical cord of of the leg. This family took her in with the handicap. My daughter said they where real nice and so glad to have her back, told her she could see her anytime.
Happy Ending


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

THANK GOD!! BLESS you for raising such a good girl!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

don't you just love a story with a happy ending?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is nice that it had a happy ending. I wondered how she hurt the leg. It sounds like she has a very nice family that loves her just the way she is. Glad you daughter gets to keep in touch with her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think she was actually gonna keep her...LOL, the way she talked she was not gonna just let anyone have this pup. She was making sure that it was the right family and found out about the missing paw.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to hear she's home!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i love happy endings. your daughter did a great thing taking her in, she was safe for the night.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy..*

I am so happy that sweet, little ,girl is home.

Your daughter would have been a wonderful Mom to her, too!!


----------

